

Show HN: Lisn – podcasts meets Pinterest - davegill_ku
http://lisn.cc

======
davegill_ku
I've been working on my startup Lisn for the last year or so. The idea was to
make 'podcasts meets pinterest' with it so easy my parents can figure it out.
We're at an early stage but I would love any and all feedback on it so far.

We also want users to be able to follow a trend which can be anything across
all podcasts. This allows users to find and follow all podcasts around a
theme, like ‘world cup’.

Right now, we're trying better understand how people use our site and what
they are looking for in a podcasting experience.

Thanks for your time!

